# A deleted scene from "Star Wars:  The Empire Strikes Back."



## hardheadjarhead (May 25, 2005)

"Darth Vader Strikes Back"   

There's going to be an extra scene included in the DVD release   
of EMPIRE STRIKES BACK coming up next year! Basically, it   
expands on the scene where Vader reveals his fatherhood to   
Luke, and ties up some loose ends created with the release of   
Episode 1 & 2...   

The Empire Strikes Back: Extra-Special Edition   

INT: BESPIN GANTRY - MOMENTS LATER:   

A furious lightsaber duel is underway. DARTH VADER is backing   
LUKE SKYWALKER towards the end of the gantry. A quick move by   
Vader, chops off Luke's hand! It goes spinning off into the   
ventilation shaft. Luke backs away. He looks around, but   
realizes there's nowhere to go but straight down.   

Darth Vader: Obi Wan never told you what happened to your   
father.   

Luke: He told me enough! He told me you killed him!   

Darth Vader: No... I am your father!   

Luke: No, it's not true! It's impossible.   

Darth Vader: Search your feelings... you know it to be true.   

Luke: NO!   

Darth Vader: Yes, it is true, and you know what else? You   
know that brass droid of yours?   

Luke: Threepio?   

Darth Vader: Yes... Threepio... I built him... when I was   
7 years old...   

Luke: No...!   

Darth Vader: Seven years old! And what have you done? Look at   
yourself, no hand, no job, and couldn't even levitate your   
own ship out of the swamp.   

Luke: I destroyed your precious Death Star!   

Darth Vader: When you were 20! When I was 10, I single-   
handedly destroyed a Trade Federation Droid Control ship!   

Luke: Well, it's not my fault...   

Darth Vader: Oh, here we go... "Poor me... my father never   
gave me what I wanted for my birthday... boo hoo, my daddy's   
the Dark Lord of the Sith...waahhh wahhh!"   

Luke: Shut up...   

Darth Vader: You're a slacker! By the time I was your age, I   
had exterminated the Jedi knights!   

Luke: I used to race my T-16 through Beggar's Canyon.   

Darth Vader: Oh, for the love of the Emperor... 10 years old,   
winner of the Boonta Eve Open... Only human to ever fly a Pod   
Racer... right here, baby!   

{Luke looks down the shaft. Takes a step towards it.}   

Darth Vader: I was wrong... You're not my kid... I don't know   
whose son you are, but you sure ain't mine...   

{Luke takes a step off the platform, hesitates, then plunges   
down the shaft.}   

{Darth Vader looks after him.}   

Darth Vader: Get a haircut!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2005)

That was Great! 

Ya, I read that too... somewhere 
You forgotten some additonal dialogue...

{Luke takes a step off the platform, hesitates, then plunges
down the shaft.}

{Darth Vader looks after him.}

Darth Vader: Get a haircut!

Pauses... then:

Darth Vader (shouting loudly) ... get a job too, and quit hanging around those smugglers! 

Turns and faces the gantry way... 

Darth Vader (grumbling to himself): Jedi "wanna-bees" kids today... I tell ya! Not enough discipline to fill a space freighter!

Walks off screen
-----------------
Also a line of dialogue cut from "A New Hope"


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2005)

> Darth Vader: Oh, for the love of the Emperor... 10 years old,
> winner of the Boonta Eve Open... Only human to ever fly a Pod
> Racer... right here, baby!


 :lol::rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2005)

Deleted scene from "Revenge of The Sith" 

Mace Windu is confronting a Sith Spy, with him is Kitt Fisto they are questioning the spy. After a few moments of dialogue the scene picks up here.

            SITH SPY
                            (to Mace)
                       Look, what's your name?  I got his
                       name's Kitt, but what's yours?

                                  MACE
                       My name's Pitt, and you ain't
                       talkin' your butt outta this crap.

                                  SITH SPY
                       Look, I just want you to know how sorry
                       we are about how ****ed up things
                       got between us and Darth Vader.
                       When we entered into this thing, we
                       only had the best intentions --

        As the Spy talks, MACE takes out his Lightsaber and slices another spy three times in the chest, cutting him to pieces. Cooly he deactivates the saber and clips it back on his belt.

        Kitt smiles to himself. Mace has got style.

        The Sith Spy has just crapped his pants.  He's not crying or whimpering, but he's so full of fear, it's as if his body is imploding.

                                  MACE
                            (to Sith Spy)
                       Oh, I'm sorry.  Did I break your
                       concentration?  Please, continue.  I believe
                       you were saying something about
                       "best intentions."

        The Spy can't say a word.

                                  MACE
                        Oh, you were finished then
                        Well, allow me to retort.
                       What does Darth Vader look like?

                                 SITH SPY
                                What?

        Mace SNAPS, SAVAGELY TIPPING  the table over, removing
        the only barrier between himself and the spy.  The Sith Spy now sits in
        a lone chair before Mace like a political prisoner in front
        of an interrogator.

                                  MACE
                       What Planet you from!

                                  SPY
                            (petrified)
                       What?

                                  MACE
                       "What" ain't no Planet I ever heard of!  Do
                       they speak Standard on "What?"

                                  SPY
                            (near heart attack)
                              What?

                                  MACE
                       Standard motherf===r- do-you-speak-
                       it?

                                 SPY
                       Yes.

                                  MACE
                       Then you know what I'm
                       sayin'! Describe what Darth Vader looks like!

                                    SPY
                            (out of fear)
                       What?

        Mace takes his lightsaber and re-ignites it!

                                 MACE
                         (shouting loudly, angrily)
                       Say "What" again!  Say
                       "What" again!  I dare ya, I double
                       dare ya motherf===r, say "What"
                       one more go===mn time!

        The Spy is regressing on the spot.

                                 SPY
                       ...he's...black --

                                  MACE
                       -- go on!

                                  SPY
                        he's...he's...bald--

                                  MACE
                       -- does he look like a *****?!

                                 SPY
                            (without thinking)
                       What?

        Mace rolls his eyes and cuts the spy's arm off at the shoulder.

        The spy SCREAMS, breaking into a SHAKING/TREMBLING SPASM in the
        chair.

                                 MACE
                         (louder, articulating each word)
                       Does-he-look-like-a-*****?!

                                  SPY
                            (in agony)
                       No.

                                  MACE
                       Then why did you try to screw 'im
                       like a *****?!

                                  SPY
                            (in spasm, pleading)
                       I didn't. I didn't 

        Counter-arguing and over-riding the Spy's pleading
                                MACE
                       Yes ya did. Yes you did Sith! Ya tried ta screw
                       'im.  And Darth Vader don't like being screwed by 
                        by anybody except the Emperor!

-----------
Of course by then Lucas realized that this was too close to a scene done earlier by actor Samuel L. Jackson and omitted it because it wasn't keeping with the character... but Lucas kept it because it was sooo cool. The clip leaked out just prior to the film's release. 
Jackson was quoted as saying: "Man, it felt good to do that scene again!"


----------



## deadhand31 (May 25, 2005)

Hmm.... sounds familiar..... have you seen Pulp Phantom? 

http://ulink.net/crossroads/phantom/


----------

